# Hurst Dual-Gate



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could find a his/her shifter for a '67? I would love to put one in my LeMans. If it included the console that would work as well. And shouldnt it work with the transmission in a LeMans?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would keep checking e-bay, and it should work if you have a 3-speed auto.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i believe the console are the same,just check ebay ive seen the shifters on there.and they work on 3 speed auto,also the his/hers has a special cable so ive been told


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You need a 67 GTO console, a 67 GTO his/hers shifter, and a shift cable....new shift cables are readily available thru the repro places. There are frequently consoles and shifters on - bay....A cool option:cheers E


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

The Lemans and GTO console are the same arent they?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes. But....I am not sure if the cut-out for the shifters are the same. Gary, from GTOgoodies.com restores theese, he might be able to set you straight. Eric


----------

